# L' ho dimenticato vs me ne sono dimenticato



## keramus

Ciao a tutti

Qual è la differenza tra L'ho dimenticato e me ne sono dimenticato?

Come mai non hai il passaporto? "L'ho dimenticato"
Come mai non hai il passaporto? "Me ne sono dimenticato"

Grazie.


----------



## Nino83

Il significato non cambia.  
Lo stesso vale per "ricordare" e "ricordarsi".


----------



## london31

Come mai non hai il passaporto? Me ne sono dimenticato = Non ho ricordato a me stesso di portare il passaporto. 

Come mai non hai il passaporto? L'ho dimenticato.  = Ho dimenticato il passaporto.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Ciao keramus.
La differenza è solo grammaticale. Ma nel significato non c'è differenza.
Il verbo "dimenticare" ammette le due forme, transitiva e intransitiva.

Dimenticare qualcosa (oggetto), dimenticarsi di qualcosa.
_1. Ho dimenticato il passaporto.
2. Mi sono dimenticato del passaporto.
3. Me _[mi] _ne_ [del passaporto]_ sono dimenticato_.

Come dicevo, la differenza è solo grammaticale, ossia riguarda il diverso uso grammaticale previsto per le due forme. Ma non c'è alcun obbligo di usare una forma piuttosto che l'altra.
Naturalmente per l'uso della forma intransitiva con il si passivante e il pronome partitivo "ne" è necessario che dell'oggetto si stia già parlando: non potresti dire "me ne sono dimenticato" se non fosse già chiaro che si sta parlando del passaporto, cui il pronome partitivo "ne" si riferisce.


----------



## bearded

Forse - ripeto forse - una leggerissima sfumatura di diverso significato esiste:

_Ho dimenticato il viso della  nonna _(cioè, dopo tanto tempo dalla sua morte, non ricordo più com'era);
_Mi sono dimenticato della nonna _(ad es. che l'ho lasciata in macchina da sola sotto il sole. Però posso ricordare bene com'è fatta).

Secondo me, i due verbi (dimenticare e dimenticarsi di) qui non sono intercambiabili al 100%.
Mentre nella seconda frase si può anche dire ''ho dimenticato la nonna in macchina'', mi sembrerebbe meno adatto o incongruo dire ''mi sono dimenticato del viso della nonna'.


----------



## quasi.stellar

bearded man said:


> Forse - ripeto forse - una leggerissima sfumatura di diverso significato esiste:
> Secondo me, i due verbi (dimenticare e dimenticarsi di) qui non sono intercambiabili al 100%.



Quoto.
Però qui non so se sia possibile esprimere una regola, potrei sbagliare ma mi pare una questione di uso, di contesti e alla fine di sensibilità per la lingua, che si acquista con anni di uso.
Non saprei "quantificare" quello che esprimi (giustissimo) in una regola che sia possibile seguire.
E una risposta data a uno straniero dovrebbe, secondo me, anzitutto specificare che "grammaticalmente" non c'è differenza. La differenza che sottolinei tu (ripeto, giustissima) dipende più dalla logica. Ma come si possa convertire in qualcosa non solo di quantificabile ma altresì di comunicabile non lo so.
Magari tu sei più bravo di me.


----------



## ohbice

A mio parere 





keramus said:


> Come mai non hai il passaporto? "L'ho dimenticato"
> Come mai non hai il passaporto? "Me lo sono dimenticato"


Concordo con gli interventi precedenti a proposito di importanza del contesto.
p


----------



## bearded

quasi.stellar said:


> mi pare una questione di uso, di contesti


Sono d'accordo.
Forse si potrebbe dire che in 'dimenticare' prevale l'accezione di ''scordare l'esistenza o le qualità'' di qualcosa, mentre in 'dimenticarsi di' prevale il significato di ''scordarsi di qualcosa di contingente, di qualcosa da fare'' (incombenza, ecc.).  Ma, come è stato rilevato e come io stesso avevo scritto, si tratta davvero di leggerissime sfumature.


----------



## dragonseven

quasi.stellar said:


> Ma non c'è alcun obbligo di usare una forma piuttosto che l'altra.


 Secondo me, sí che c'è. 


quasi.stellar said:


> Naturalmente per l'uso della forma intransitiva con il si passivante e il pronome partitivo "ne" è necessario che dell'oggetto si stia già parlando: non potresti dire "me ne sono dimenticato" se non fosse già chiaro che si sta parlando del passaporto, cui il pronome partitivo "ne" si riferisce.


 Ma questo vale anche per "Lo".
Comunque il "si" non è «passivante» ma «riflessivo», come fa giustamente notare London al #3.
Se le due forme hanno la stessa valenza di significato, allora:


keramus said:


> Qual è la differenza tra L'ho dimenticato e me ne sono dimenticato?
> 
> Come mai non hai il passaporto? "L'ho dimenticato"  -> costruzione valida in qualunque registro
> Come mai non hai il passaporto? "Me ne sono dimenticato"  -> costruzione di registro _substandard_



Mia opinione, naturalmente.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Se intendi dire che la costruzione con "me ne sono" è lievemente più colloquiale, ma molto lievemente, o meglio discorsivo, sarei d'accordo con te.
Forse gioverebbe fare una lista di usi, che può variare non solo in base al contesto ma anche in base all'uso personale, familiare o della zona.

Per esempio, io direi:
Ho fatto una lista della spesa ma ho dimenticato il burro. [_non era nella lista_]
Ho comprato tutto quello che era nella lista tranne il burro, me ne sono proprio dimenticato.

Ho chiuso la macchina ma ho dimenticato dentro le chiavi, ora mi tocca chiamare un fabbro. [povera nonna ... ]
Ho chiuso la macchina ma mi sono dimenticato del cane, che ha preso un'insolazione.
_[In questo senso si potrebbe dire: mi sono dimenticato che dentro c'era il cane.]_

Ho comprato regali di Natale per tutti ma ho dimenticato il compleanno della nonna, che cade il giorno 26.
Cara nonna, non mi sono dimenticato di te, ho qui giustappunto un regalino.
Caro Giovanni, non ti ho mai dimenticato, anche se è passato molto tempo.


----------



## Nino83

Tornando alla frase dell'OP:
D: "Come mai/perché non hai il passaporto?"
R1: "*L*'ho dimenticato" > ho dimenticato *il* passaporto
R2: "Me *lo* sono dimenticato" > mi sono dimenticato *il* passaporto
R3: "Me *ne* sono dimenticato" > mi sono dimenticato *di portare* il passaporto ("mi sono dimenticato *del* passaporto" ha un significato differente)

Secondo me le risposte numero 1 e 2 sono standard ed equivalenti. La risposta numero 3 è anch'essa standard, ma in questo contesto viene chiesto perché non abbiamo il passaporto.

Se la domanda fosse: "Hai ricordato *di portare* il passaporto?", allora la risposta numero 3 sarebbe anch'essa appropriata, "me *ne* sono dimenticato" (nel senso di "mi sono dimenticato *di portare* il passaporto"), e non ha nulla di "substandard".

Se si guarda sul vocabolario treccani, infatti, si dice che:


> Accanto alla forma attiva, è frequente la coniug. pronominale _dimenticarsi_, che si costruisce *sia transitivamente*, *con sign. non dissimile dalla forma attiva*, sia intransitivamente con la prep. _di_, e in questo caso ha spesso sign. diverso. *Seguito da di e l’infinito* può avere la coniug. attiva o pronominale *senza diversità di sign*.



dimenticare  

Quindi, bearded man suggerisce, giustamente, che "dimenticarsi *di qualcosa/qualcuno*" ha un significato diverso, ma, i verbi "dimenticare *qualcosa*" e "dimenticar*si qualcosa*" (senza la preposizione *di*) ed insieme a "dimenticar*si* di fare qualcosa", hanno il medesimo significato e sono tutte forme *standard*.

Quindi, riassumendo, per keramus:
- dimenticare qualcosa = dimenticar*si* qualcosa
- dimenticare di fare qualcosa = dimenricar*si* di fare qualcosa

- dimenticar*si* di qualcosa (significato differente)


----------



## dragonseven

Nino83 said:


> Secondo me le risposte numero 1 e 2 sono standard ed equivalenti. La risposta numero 3 è anch'essa standard, ma in questo contesto viene chiesto perché non abbiamo il passaporto.


 Ciao Nino.
Anche secondo me, per cui siamo d'accordo. 
Sul fatto dell'equivalenza tra "1 e 2" c'è da notare una lieve differenza che non riguarda il significato ma il suo valore.  Il pronominale transitivo ha un pleonasmo che rende la frase piú intensiva.
È vero che il pronominale intransitivo ha significati esclusivi ma, non dimentichiamo, ha anche gli stessi del verbo d'origine; inoltre (oltre a "di"), può essere seguito anche da «che + indicativo» (strano che il Treccani non lo riporti).

Sí, forse la tua osservazione sulla valenza in registro _standard _(comunque, per me, non oltre a questo) di "Me ne sono dimenticato." ha senso se equivale a "Mi sono dimenticato di ciò.", "Mi sono dimenticato del passaporto." (io ho anteposto alla mia valutazione ed opinione "Se le due forme hanno la stessa valenza di significato" con il "Se" sottolineato; vedo che per te è certamente diverso, quindi...); però, per quel che mi riguarda, non userei mai queste forme per rispondere a quella domanda e quella con doppio clitico se non in un registro colloquiale. Magari era sufficiente scrivere: «In luogo di "ne" ci va "lo".».
A dire il vero il mio fine principale era esprimere a Keramus che, casomai si trovasse in dubbio su quale delle due forme usare, la prima che ha scritto è senz'altro la migliore in ogni occasione. 


Infine, se tu vuoi usare una frase _standard_ che poco c'entra per significato per rispondere a quella domanda fai pure, tuttavia a me pare fuorviante per il nostro amico Keramus che ha fatto una domanda precisa riferita ad un contesto preciso [e io a quello mi sono attenuto].


----------



## Nino83

Alla domanda 
D: "Come mai/perché non hai il passaporto?" 

Io risponderei: "*L*'ho dimenticato", oppure "Me *lo* sono dimenticato" ed il significato è per me (e sembra anche per la treccani) lo stesso.


----------



## dragonseven

Antepongo che posto questo messaggio con la precisa intenzione di chiarimento; non intende essere in alcun modo «polemico» o avere «simili visioni astratte» da parte di coloro che leggono. 





Nino83 said:


> Alla domanda
> D: "Come mai/perché non hai il passaporto?"
> 
> Io risponderei: "*L*'ho dimenticato", oppure "Me *lo* sono dimenticato" ed il significato è per me (e sembra anche per la treccani) lo stesso.


 Se per te "è lo stesso"..., idem non si può dire per la Treccani.
Anzitutto, nella tua citazione, "non dissimile" corrisponde a "simile, somigliante" e non a "= (uguale)".
Dopodiché, leggendo bene la Treccani, risulta chiara la differenza tra le due forme verbali (devo ammettere, e chiedo venia di ciò, un mio errore di valutazione per disattenzione al #9 nel correggere lo scritto di Quasi.Stellar: trattasi di "si" «intensivo» e non «riflessivo indiretto», mi ero dimenticato di questa categoria), come in questo articolo di Elisabetta Jezek (grassetto mio):





			
				“Enciclopedia dell'Italiano” - Treccani said:
			
		

> 2.3 _Verbi con uso intensivo (o verbi di affetto)_
> 
> Il verbo in -si può essere usato per indicare una più intensa partecipazione del soggetto al processo descritto [...]. In questi casi, *propri specialmente della lingua parlata*, il clitico non è argomento del verbo: ciò appare dal fatto che è facoltativo, cioè può essere omesso senza che la frase risulti incompleta [...]. La sua presenza però, ha conseguenze sul significato dell’espressione, poiché pone l’accento sul coinvolgimento (interesse, danno, ecc.) che il soggetto ha nell’evento e ne sottolinea la partecipazione [...].


----------



## quasi.stellar

Beh, veramente la domanda nel quesito non è "Perché non hai il passaporto",
bensì: "che differenza c'è tra <l'ho dimenticato> e <me *ne* sono dimenticato>". 

Mi sembra che grosso modo diciamo tutti la stessa cosa: le tre versioni date da Nino mi sembra che corrispondano alle mie riguardanti la nonna (terzo esempio).
Tutto sta al valore che si attribuisce alla particella pronominale "ne", nonché alla preposizione "di".
Ossia:
"Me ne sono dimenticato" [del passaporto, proprio non ci ho pensato]
"Me ne sono dimenticato" [di portare il passaporto, con esplicitazione della pronominale oggettiva, introdotta, come spesso le soggettive e le oggettive, dalla preposizione "di"]

Facendo un'analisi approfondita, semantica e linguistica, qualche differenza c'è. Sia pure minima (vorrei dire, infinitesima). Con riguardo al significato, non c'è quasi differenza.
La domanda non distingue fra l'uso del pronome personale in un caso e nell'altro ma fa preciso riferimento alla presenza della particella "ne".

A questo punto direi che tocca al richiedente precisare se gli occorre una analisi semantica o voleva solo un'indicazione linguistica, di uso corrente e con riguardo all'italiano standard, inteso, per quelli che fossero interessati, come l'italiano di buon livello che si insegna nelle nostre scuole, con esclusione dei livelli universitari di linguistica e di semantica.
Su queste basi posso sicuramente dire di concordare con gli interventi precedenti.



PS
Grazie dragon per la gentile ammissione.


Ulteriore PS
Quoto completamente la precisazione della Jezek:


> La sua presenza però, ha conseguenze sul significato dell’espressione, poiché pone l’accento sul coinvolgimento (interesse, danno, ecc.) che il soggetto ha nell’evento e ne sottolinea la partecipazione [...].


----------



## lorenzos

Alla domanda 





keramus said:


> Qual è la differenza tra L'ho dimenticato e me ne sono dimenticato?
> Come mai non hai il passaporto? "L'ho dimenticato"
> Come mai non hai il passaporto? "Me ne sono dimenticato"


sembra anche a me di dover rispondere


london31 said:


> Come mai non hai il passaporto? Me ne sono dimenticato = Non ho ricordato a me stesso di portare il passaporto.
> Come mai non hai il passaporto? L'ho dimenticato.  = Ho dimenticato il passaporto.


ovvero:
- avevo preparato il passaporto vicino al telefono ma poi l'ho dimenticato;
- mi sono ricordato che dovevo portare l'atto di nascita, il certificato di residenza, la dichiarazione dei redditi in triplice copia... ma del passaporto mi sono proprio dimenticato [che lo dovevo portare].


----------



## danieleferrari

bearded said:


> che l'ho lasciata in macchina da sola sotto il sole


Povera donna


----------



## bearded




----------



## Pietruzzo

dragonseven said:


> Antepongo che posto questo messaggio con la precisa intenzione di chiarimento; non intende essere in alcun modo «polemico» o avere «simili visioni astratte» da parte di coloro che leggono


Mi ero dimenticato dell'amico @dragonseven. Spero che stia bene.


----------

